# 4 cyl to 6 cyl swap



## 97XEdriven (Aug 30, 2004)

I want to swap my 4 cyl for a 6 cyl in my 97 Xe king cab. Will there be any power increase, or should I say enough to make me happy with the change. I dont want turbos or anything of the sort. I just want reliablity and some more power. What would be involved, such as wiring changes, computer changes, can I still use the same A/C Compressor. Any help would be appreciated


----------



## Asura (Aug 27, 2004)

not familiar with the engines in the kingcab, but as per usual, engine swap involves bunch of things, primarily money and time.


----------



## jadehardbody (Aug 18, 2004)

As you prolly know the frame is the same for both the 4 cyl and the 6 cyl. I would imagine you would definitely get an increase in power with the (i think) 3.0l v6 but I do not know numbers. Have thought about doing the same with my truck. I would imagine along with time and money you would need a good friend who knows. Wiring, intake, transmission?, and prolly a few other things would need to be played with to make the match. good luck and let me know how it goes if you decide to go for it.


----------

